# Becoming an apprentice at age 30?



## electricalwiz

I am in the Philadelphia market
That is the correct wage for Local 98 Journey man, but you have to get accepted into 98 which is not very easy 

Th most important thing about starting as an apprentice when your 30, is how do you feel about being told what to by 25 year old Journey man, you will be low man on the totem pole
A lot guys can not handle that


----------



## bob5150

I am perfectly fine being told what to do. Are you in Local 98?

Also, I was thinking about trying to get a job with the Laborer's union in the area, since the benefits are supposed to be pretty good, and good hourly wages (25-26/hr to start)?


----------



## HackWork

The one issue with unions is that the ones that pay well and have work are generally hard to get into. I can only imagine that the Philly local is just like the NJ ones in which knowing people is more important than merit.

I would definitely apply to local 98. In the meantime, brush up on your algebra and reading. 

I think it's great that you took a $15 hour job, such a decrease in pay from your last one. Most people these days would just go on public assistance, which might pay more since you have a child. Being a go-getter like that will do you well in the trades.

Good luck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @bob5150!

Many guys start apprenticeships far older than that for sure.

I'd apply to as many Union halls as possible.

Like Hacks said brush up on your algebra.


----------



## bob5150

Thank you for the kind words everyone. I lost my job on October 1st, and the past 2 months have been the worst of my life (stress and depression). 

I have a 3 year old son at home (it's just me and him, we are on our own), and I have no intention of laying down and giving up.

Local 98 here in Philadelphia accepts applications the first 2 weeks of April. So in the meantime, I will brush up on my Algebra. Anything else I should work on?

Also, I have heard that Laborer's union can pay well (~25/hr to start, nowhere to really go up though) and have good benefits. I was thinking about trying to get into that in the meantime, and also to have a good job in case I can't get into IBEW Local 98. Does anyone have any experience or know what a Laborer job is like?


----------



## HackWork

If you don't already do it, start reading books. Any book. It will greatly help with the reading comprehension part of the test.

A laborer job can be hard work mason tending or easy work sweeping construction sites. I am not sure if the IBEW would look down on you joining the loborer local and then switching. It might show a lack of commitment. But that my not be true either. 

All unions in Philly will give you great benefits. So if you can get in, go for it.


----------



## kg7879

bob5150 said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone. I lost my job on October 1st, and the past 2 months have been the worst of my life (stress and depression).
> 
> I have a 3 year old son at home (it's just me and him, we are on our own), and I have no intention of laying down and giving up.
> 
> Local 98 here in Philadelphia accepts applications the first 2 weeks of April. So in the meantime, I will brush up on my Algebra. Anything else I should work on?
> 
> Also, I have heard that Laborer's union can pay well (~25/hr to start, nowhere to really go up though) and have good benefits. I was thinking about trying to get into that in the meantime, and also to have a good job in case I can't get into IBEW Local 98. Does anyone have any experience or know what a Laborer job is like?


I do not know what your support structure is for your son but I can say the trades are not the most family friendly in regards to being flexible with child needs such as daycare. It is something you would definitely want to consider before getting into the trades


----------



## drsparky

I started at 38, one guy in the class was 40 and a women who was 34.


----------



## telsa

Our trade is highly seasonal.

Namely that so MUCH of our craft requires good weather.

So, timing is a big part of getting 'in.'

That means that the IBEW local has only a handful of times, each year, when it's prepared for new blood. ( exceptions for panic// booms// war-time )

I don't know what the rhythm is out your way, but you should check up on it.

The Brothers are noted for protecting kin, meaning that uncles and fathers (legacies) will be able to escort their kin to the head of the class, don't you doubt that.

Your age, per se, is not the issue.

By the standards of our trade, you're still considered young.

Yup.

Sitting in an office ? That counts as no wear and tear on your body... whatsoever.

Critical factors:

Color blindness -- it's a deal breaker.

Afraid of heights -- it's a deal breaker.

Afraid to get in the mud -- and shovel it -- it's a deal breaker.

Afraid to work in rotten weather -- it's a deal breaker.

Can't show up on time -- relentlessly -- it's a deal breaker.

This is where your toddler is going to bedevil you.

If you absolutely stink at math -- it's a deal breaker.

( Our trade deals in 3-phase power all the time. 

You HAVE to be able to know phase A, B, and C in the blink of an eye -- all the time.

There can be no reaching for a calculator. )

The IBEW sets a high bar -- because just about every bright lad wants to be a Brother.


----------



## splatz

bob5150 said:


> I am 30 years old and have a 3 year old son. We live in Philadelphia, PA. I started a job at an auto paint distributor right after high school and stayed there for 11 years. I made more money every year, maxing out at about 75-80k the past 2 years.
> 
> The family sold their business to a large corporate competitor and my location and position were eliminated with no notice. I worked very hard for the, but was basically a glorified, overpaid office manager.


It's worth a shot although it might be difficult to get a foot in the door, and the child care aspect is going to be tricky. 

I'd just point out one thing, you did very well getting where you were and in time you might be able to get something close. I assume you can document your former pay level and supply excellent references from the family that you worked for. I'd get them to write reference letters for you that you can supply to prospective employers. 

I assume you went to your former competitors looking for work. 

There might be jobs at busy body shops, dealers or service centers, paint stores, industrial supplies, etc. where you could maybe not match but make a decent portion of what you were making. 

Point being there's more opportunity out there than you might think, it might take some time, just keep looking.


----------



## NDC

Juts do it. You have a lot of work left in your career. I'm curious to know what age you think is "appropriate" to start the trade? If you ask me, 25-28 is a good age to start so 30 is nothing.


----------



## HackWork

NDC said:


> Juts do it. You have a lot of work left in your career. *I'm curious to know what age you think is "appropriate" to start the trade?* If you ask me, 25-28 is a good age to start so 30 is nothing.


Officially, 18. But every year you worked earlier than that is an advantage.


----------



## NDC

HackWork said:


> Officially, 18. But every year you worked earlier than that is an advantage.


I would take an eager to learn 30 year old over an entitled 18 year old to work for me any day but that's just me. I have worked with some really bright and eager to learn <20 apprentices but most can't stay off their phones and show little to no initiative. 
A 30 year old guy getting into the trade would understand that he's up against a younger generation with far more opportunity. He also probably has kids to feed and a mortgage/rent and wants to get ahead in life.

Again I'm not saying all of these younger guys are useless but I have to admit, the older guys getting into the trade, in my experience at least, have been hard working are productive.

If this guy retires at 65, that's 35 years in the trade and there's nothing wrong with that so I think he should go for it.


----------



## Cemo

30 is not late at all.


----------



## HackWork

Youre talking about what’s better for you as an employer. I thought we were talking about what’s best for the person themselves. I definitely think an extra 10 years of working in the trade would be better for them. It’s also better if they were doing the work while they were kids. Not all 18-year-olds are entitled bums and not all of 30-year-olds are go-getters.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

NDC said:


> I would take an eager to learn 30 year old over an entitled 18 year old to work for me any day but that's just me. I have worked with some really bright and eager to learn <20 apprentices but most can't stay off their phones and show little to no initiative.
> A 30 year old guy getting into the trade would understand that he's up against a younger generation with far more opportunity. He also probably has kids to feed and a mortgage/rent and wants to get ahead in life.
> 
> Again I'm not saying all of these younger guys are useless but I have to admit, the older guys getting into the trade, in my experience at least, have been hard working are productive.
> 
> If this guy retires at 65, that's 35 years in the trade and there's nothing wrong with that so I think he should go for it.


I'll just add that age and phone use don't always correlate. 

Worked with plenty of guys over 30 that can't put the phone down.


----------



## Ryan_wickens

I started at 26 and wished I had started earlier. Then when I went to the technical training in my apprenticeship I noticed there were lots of people older than me. It's all relative and as long as you can deal with someone younger than you being your boss than you should be ok.


----------



## wildleg

30 is not late, as others have said.

one thing you are probably going to find out later, that you might not be aware of now, is that you have learned a lot of skills in your former job that you didn't even know you had, that you can use to make yourself a good employee, or possibly fast track into management at a future job. Don't discount that as you may find yourself applying for estimating, management, or office positions.


----------



## Islander

I started when I was 40 years old, after having worked as a desk jockey for close to ten years. It can be very physically demanding, so keep that in mind. The 18 year-old kids generally have an advantage when it comes to doing the grunt work.

Learn all you can about everything in the trade, so that you can hopefully get yourself in a less physically challenging role before you get older.


----------



## sparky970

bob5150 said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone. I lost my job on October 1st, and the past 2 months have been the worst of my life (stress and depression).
> 
> I have a 3 year old son at home (it's just me and him, we are on our own), and I have no intention of laying down and giving up.
> 
> Local 98 here in Philadelphia accepts applications the first 2 weeks of April. So in the meantime, I will brush up on my Algebra. Anything else I should work on?
> 
> Also, I have heard that Laborer's union can pay well (~25/hr to start, nowhere to really go up though) and have good benefits. I was thinking about trying to get into that in the meantime, and also to have a good job in case I can't get into IBEW Local 98. Does anyone have any experience or know what a Laborer job is like?



I had an apprentice that did both. He was never unemployed and was outstanding at both trades.


----------



## Switched

If your heart is set on an electrician, then be prepared to wait around for a while trying to get into the union....

In the meantime, go ahead and apply at open shops for electrical. Also, look into plumbing and HVAC residential/commercial service companies. They seem to always be hiring new blood, maybe they burn them out? 

Your already doing something while you are waiting to do what you want, so might as well get something in the trades and get used to the tools and the work.


----------



## Onemoreround

I am the same age as you looking to become an electrician. Age doesn't really matter and it's never too late to become an apprentice. In my situation, I'm attending trade school outside of philadelphia to get skills and knowledge needed become an electrician. I am enrolled in a 7 month program to graduate and work for electrical contracting. I probably going to start where you're at, making 15 or even less than you. Contractors are going give you wage based on what you know.


----------



## Switchgear277

Is Johnny doc , still the business manager at 98 

I herd really good things about this local .

I wounder how their books are doing hopefully their accepting apprentices . Best of luck to you 

I would apply to local 98 and while your waiting try and get into a non union shop to get some experience 
I’m the meantime .


----------



## canbug

My son is 38, has his plumbing/gas fitting ticket and wants to become an electrician. I called an old buddy and he goes for an interview today. Fingers crossed he gets a job. He has three young kids and a non working wife but he's going to start over.
Some hard work ahead, but you can do it.

Tim.


----------



## Onemoreround

Yes. Right now I'm finishing trade school before I become an apprentice. Don't worry too much about age. Many bosses know that older people are mature compared to our 18 year olds. Younger doesn't mean better. It's about getting the right person for job. 

I know handful of people around your son's age that want to be electricians. They are in similar situations as your son.(wife and kids) They have to balance school, work, and kids which isn't easy. It really comes down to how much you want it. If your son knows nothing about wiring, its going to be very difficult to get a job. If he got one through your old friend, he's probably going to start by digging holes.(which isn't electrical work). Keep in mind electrical work is dangerous if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## canbug

He starts tomorrow. He's more worried about taking transit downtown. He always has pops to throw questions at. hWen I think back, I've done a lot of different sh!t.

Tim.


----------



## bostonPedro

I currently have a 35 year old 1st year on my job. 
Not an issue


----------



## Westward

Don’t let age hold you back. I started my apprenticeship at the ripe age of 52. I came up through the maintenance route so no bending pipe or pulling cable. Concentrated on commissioning and troubleshooting. 10 years later I work primarily with controls, contracting for local manufacturers, hiring those young guys that are good at piping and pulling.


----------



## joebanana

Dude, just go for it. It's never to late to learn stuff.
Hell, I've been doin' it for over 40 years and I'm still learnin' stuff.
The day I stop, is the day I retire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Westward said:


> Don’t let age hold you back. I started my apprenticeship at the ripe age of 52. I came up through the maintenance route so no bending pipe or pulling cable. Concentrated on commissioning and troubleshooting. 10 years later I work primarily with controls, contracting for local manufacturers, hiring those young guys that are good at piping and pulling.


Yeah boy, control work let's you work like a gentlemen rather than a grunt!


----------



## Navyguy

Just signed a guy on his 42nd birthday...

Cheers
John


----------



## RPinchee

*Starting older*

I started when I was 29 and 2 kids a baby and a 2 year old my wife stayed home i started Non-union and it was tough

The company i was working for **** me around so many ways always threatening me with job loss when i needed the weekend and telling me there is no one else that would take me because i was old. I couldn't take their crap any more so when i was recruited by the union i Jumped at the chance and never looked back.

Yea it was tough but I,m an electrician you don't need all the fancy stuff on a resume you just need your license. Its also amazing when your part of a real brotherhood the people in my local became part of my family we look after each other and police the [email protected]#Heads I know its a tough choice been there but i wouldn't change a thing. 

Im now teach electrical trade at a college and all it took was a licence and experience to be qualified for that position. Electrical is a much more rewarding trade from my point of view than laborer. We are doing cutting edge stuff as well as tried and true stuff. It is physically as well as mentally challenging and when the power goes on that first time well.. you just can't beat that feeling of "I Had a Hand in that" 

Good luck my friend take that step you will find it very rewarding:vs_shake:.


----------



## merlin199

good luck


----------



## Whocares05050

I live in Florida and Unions are practically non-existent here other than huge cities to make it even worth my while. At least here, the union guys are for the most part (I'll be nice) don't work very "hard" hehe. 



If you are banking on being an electrician on the fact you do or do not get into a union, I wouldn't worry about it too much. I am in the private sector and do very well for myself. With being an electrician, there are SO many different avenues you can take: Service, residential, commercial, industrial, etc. 



It all comes down to do you really want to be an electrician. I wouldn't try and become one JUST because you see on "glassdoor" you can make a livable wage....


----------



## Soymilk

I'm 27 and trying to make my start. Have a bachelor's in Horticulture, but got laid off from 2 gardening jobs in less than a year each with months of unemployment in between, and got stuck working in a warehouse for 2.5 years. It won't be easy, but I'm hoping to claw my way out of poverty SOME day while learning to do a lot of cool and handy stuff.


----------



## Switchgear277

Soymilk said:


> I'm 27 and trying to make my start. Have a bachelor's in Horticulture, but got laid off from 2 gardening jobs in less than a year each with months of unemployment in between, and got stuck working in a warehouse for 2.5 years. It won't be easy, but I'm hoping to claw my way out of
> 
> poverty SOME day while learning to do a lot of cool and handy stuff.


Get into electrical any way you can 
Go on Craig’s list , google contractors near you , go to their shop talk to them .
Go to temp agencies any way that you can get in and start .

Electrical wrk has changed my life and gave me a future and career 
And i will be able to provide a good wage for my family one day


----------



## DominicJamesu

I think that it is never too late to try something new. Are you trying to become an electrician or an engineer? Anyway in both situation it'll be better to get a license first, it may take some of your time but it worthy of it. You can try to find some courses which last several months. The theoretical part you can learn online, for example take a look at this site. They offer different Electrician programs. After these programs you will receive a certification from a technical electrician school and you will can to find an internship for your work experience.


----------

